# Baby Jag is OFA!!!



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Baby Jag (ok, he's not really much of a baby anymore) is now OFA hips, elbows, cardiac, and thyroid.

As was his sire and grandsire.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! How did he do?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wheres teh like button


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to baby big boy Jag


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Good news!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag's hips were rated "good".


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Andaka said:


> Jag's hips were rated "good".


That is awesome! Cheers!! :toasting:


----------

